
Researchers teach AI to think like a dog - rcarmo
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/14/17234570/artificial-intelligence-dogs-research-science-learning
======
rcarmo
All throughout reading this, I kept wondering what a cat would do (besides not
cooperating).

